# Rod Repair



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know where one could get a simple rod repair done in the Salt Lake area? I have a 4 piece 8wt fly rod that needs a snake guide replaced on the second piece. >>O


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Send me a picture of it and I might be able to help.


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

See attached. The snake guide is broken off the left section.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Believe I have the thread, but will need to measure and order the eyelet.
Luckily there is not a fancy pattern with the wrap (sometimes hard to match).
Shoot me a PM with your phone and I will give you a call.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

bhiii said:


> Anyone know where one could get a simple rod repair done in the Salt Lake area?


I'd be VERY surprised if Fish Tech in SLC doesn't offer that service - no disrespect to deviant.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

No disrespect. You would probably have a faster turnaround with them. 
Have built a few rods and repaired for friends and family.

You could also repair it yourself. There are many videos online....that is how I learned. Practice on some scrap and you would be surprised how easy it is.

Would suggest Utmost for anyone wanting to get into building. They are the retail side of Batson (Rainshadow) and are probably the most helpful for getting supplies.
http://www.utmostenterprises.com/utmost_001.htm

Watch the videos - I watched Mudhole's and a few others.
http://www.mudhole.com/How-To-Build-A-Fishing-Rod


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

*Thats an easy repair.*

The only real tough part is getting the old finish and thread off without mangling the rod blank. Black on black is hard to screw up if you decide to try yourself.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Fish tech does it. I know the guy who does it for them, pretty well in fact.

$8 per guide plus the cost of the guide.


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry everyone. I've been off the grid for a while. 

Appreciate the offer DEVIANT, your very kind...Thank You..

Fish Tech it is. I'll drop it off over the next couple of weeks... Thanks dubob and Dodger for the pointer.

I thought about trying it myself but as with everything I've learned in life if you don't have the right tools for the job the results typically are not favorable...:?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

bhiii said:


> Sorry everyone. I've been off the grid for a while.
> 
> Appreciate the offer DEVIANT, your very kind...Thank You..
> 
> ...


Did you get the rod fixed? Were you happy with it?


----------

